
An eBPF overview, part 2: Machine and bytecode - mfilion
https://www.collabora.com/news-and-blog/blog/2019/04/15/an-ebpf-overview-part-2-machine-and-bytecode/
======
ngcc_hk
Not very clear “index” or links. Or no dates of other parts available (and
update to link to them).

But interesting subject.

------
ncmncm
I want to use eBPF to run packet inspection and capture on my NIC, but the
library functions accessible from eBPF don't include access to a nanosecond-
resolution clock counter, or to efficient DMA to host procesd memory, needed
for the job. Is anybody working on that?

~~~
qdog
bpf_ktime_get_ns() returns nanoseconds, is it not adequate?

I can't really speak to the use of dma and memory, I haven't really looked at
that.

~~~
ncmncm
Thank you, I don't recall finding this when I studied it last.

------
ilovecaching
The ebpf train is really starting to eat Linux from the inside out, and the
use cases appear limitless at the point. Only question now is where will ebpf
end.

~~~
naasking
It's funny how everything old is new again. I remember reading a paper in the
late 90s about the Pebble kernel which supported a safe bytecode with which
you could extend its runtime behaviour.

This might be it:

[https://www.usenix.org/conference/workshop-embedded-
systems/...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/workshop-embedded-
systems/pebble-component-based-operating-system-embedded-applications)

